# How come Nicolas Gombert music stand out in the 16th century, my opinion



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well he is one of the uttermost melodramatic and melancholic classical composer he would use vocal dissonance more and better.

I hear circular harmony , etheric moments, and complex chromatic parterns like no other classical composer of his era and is music in a way catchy, he made incredible motets and songs, im aware he done missa but only heard one yet.

This is why Gombert remain one of the most influencial and fameous for his music despise being and awfull man sent to the gallow for is crime, he did pull awesome music this probably save his head.

Are my observation correct, did you feel the same way


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Well he is one of the uttermost melodramatic and melancholic classical composer he would use vocal dissonance more and better.
> 
> I hear circular harmony , etheric moments, and complex chromatic parterns like no other classical composer of his era and is music in a way catchy, he made incredible motets and songs, im aware he done missa but only heard one yet.
> 
> ...


No, I think that Ockeghem is the greater composer.

By the way I've been listening to Bo Holten's Gombert CD and I think that it has the best magnificats I've heard. Generally if you like choral as opposed to soloistic performances I think Bo Holten is someone worth exploring.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2017)

wrong thread.....


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Traverso im still waiting for Gombert motets 2 it will be available in north america january 16 so perhaps i wont have this awesome beauty farm cd in a month or so.Mandryka tuff choice i still like Ockeghem music to death...


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

To my ear Gombert composed the most unique and effective motets of the entire Renaissance (I'd count Dufay's isorhythmic motets as being Medieval). Some of his motets are peerless: Media vita, O crux splendidior, Peccata mea, Ergo ne vitae, O Jesu Christe (a 6), Salve regina (the shorter one), Sancta et immaculata.

You might say the prevailing aesthetics of the Renaissance was about beauty and order rather than personal expression and drama, but Gombert felt pulled toward a more individual expression. I believe many of his motets would appeal even to those who wouldn't ordinarily be interested in Renaissance music.


----------

